

Incubation Program from Dr. Kai-Fu Lee, ex Vice President of Google - siong1987
http://tmi.vc/apply-here/

======
pg
Can anyone tell me what they mean in the part about the "US/incubation
application?" It refers to YC but this is the first I've heard of it.

~~~
siong1987
I am actually suspicious about it. That's why I posted it here to get others
to comment on it. I already contacted one of the founders of the incubator
about this problem.

[https://www.facebook.com/groups/webcamp/404741189537971/?com...](https://www.facebook.com/groups/webcamp/404741189537971/?comment_id=404788092866614)

